# Evaporator Coil Replacement on 8 year Lennox 5 Ton 10 SEER unit



## RZV500R (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello all,

The A/C unit (Lennox Value Series 5 Ton 10 SEER unit) downstairs is not cooling. Had ice on the copper lines and the service tech inspected for refrigerant leaks and said the coil needs to be replaced. Not cheap at $2400 all inclusive for parts, labor and tax. The unit has had 8 seasons of use (since 1999) in the north Texas, Dallas area. Is this an expected duration within which the coil may need replacement? I have replaced the house filters regularly every 2 to 3 months (pleated 90 day filters). Is this a reasonable amount for this repair? 

Thanks for your responses!
Moose


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 20, 2006)

My unit had an evaporator coil leak after 5.5 years. The guarantee was 5 years and I had to have it replaced at my own expense -- total cost $900(2T unit). The new unit was only guaranteed for ONE YEAR.


----------



## aceinstaller#1 (Jul 20, 2006)

you should be able to replace whole system for with a mor efficent 3 ton unit for 3000.00 for the works. You already have ductwork, cu lines wires etc so it should be even cheaper.


----------

